

Handwriting recognition for Kindle Touch (sudoku) - sblom
http://www.geekwire.com/2012/kindle-touch-handwriting-recognition-slick-feature-puzzazz

======
royleban
This article was also picked up by MSNBC:
[http://gadgetbox.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/02/14/10408891-sta...](http://gadgetbox.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/02/14/10408891-startup-
gets-kindle-touch-to-understand-handwriting)

------
martinpannier
I wouldn't have suspected the Kindle touch screen to be sensitive enough for
this kind of technology.

I also didn't suspect that there was a whole category of Kindle content I had
never heard of.

Now I feel stupid.

------
RuchitGarg
congrats Roy! Exciting stuff

